

Clickable acquired by Syncapse for $33M - smilliken
http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/14/syncapse-acquires-clickable/

======
smilliken
Official announcement: [http://syncapse.com/syncapse-acquires-clickable-
integrates-s...](http://syncapse.com/syncapse-acquires-clickable-integrates-
social-search-advertising-into-leading-social-performance-management-platform-
for-global-enterprises/)

Notably, Clickable has raised $32.5M:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/clickable>

~~~
sgrove
It seems like Clickable is a good match for Syncapse, but based on their
funding record they must have been on track for something considerably bigger.
I wonder what happened that caused the sale at this price.

